# Stolen the Wrap vs. WTP Nova



## RedRex (24. August 2005)

schönen guten tag, hier spricht mal wieder ein absoluter Anfänger in Sachen BMX, bis jetzt bin ich mtb gefahren, hab da aber immer nur Probleme mit den Parts, die bei fast ausschließlich Streetfahren immer wieder den Geist aufgeben    , deswegen dachte ich mir das vllt ein BMX was besseres für mich wäre, hab mich mal ein wenig umgeschaut, und hab mal 2 bikes rausgesucht, wäre nett wenn ihr mir was über eure Erfahrungen oder Qualität berichtet, oder einen anderen Vorschlag, sufu hab ich nichts gefunden wenn einer einen link mit ähnlichem Thema kennt, bitte auch posten, danke






"Das Wrap ist mit hochwertigen 3 teiligen Hohlkurbeln aus Stahl und Euro BB ausgestattet. Diese Kurbeln sind viel leichter und stabiler als geschmiedete Stahlkurbeln. Der Hauptrahmen ist aus 100% CR-MO gefertigt. Die Gabel hat ein Steuerrohr aus Cr-Mo. Die Laufräder sind zusammengesetzt aus Alex MX 22 Rims mit 48 Loch hinten und vorne 36 Loch mit 14 mm Naben. Das Kettenblatt mit 39 Zähnen, der Lenker, Vorbau, Sattelstütze und Sattel sind von 414 Industries. Das Wrap hat Maxis Holly Roller Reifen in 2,2 und wird mit einen Paar Pegs geliefert. Features wie die Single Light Seat Clamp und Pegs werden dazu beitragen das du viel Spass beim Street, Dirt und Park fahren haben wirst. Das Rad gibt es nur in Light Grey. Die Geometrie ist die selbe wie beim Five O Rahmen. Oberrohr 20,75" Kettenstrebe 13,75", Gewicht 14,06 Kg." moshcore





"Frame: Downtube 4130 cr-mo, all other tubes hi-ten, US-BB Toptube: 18,5, 20 Colors: Black, azure grey Forks: Full 4130 cr-mo with U-brake pivots F/Brake: Tektro 905-series (U-brake) R/Brake: Tektro 905-series (U-brake) Brake Levers: Tektro, 289A Headset: VP components VP-A74F Stem: Salt, front clamping stem, 6061 T6 alloy forged, 55mm reach Bars: Light and strong, 2pc, full 4130 cr-mo Grips: Salt, kraton grips, lamella pattern, 147mm length Sprocket: 39T, strong steel disk, 2.6mm thick Cranks: Salt, full 4130 cr-mo crank arms and spindle BB set: Loose bearing US-bb set Freewheel: Lida 14t Chain: KMC Z410, 1/2"x 1/8" Rotor: SST Oryg, 1-1/8 with shorter upper dual cable Pedals: Wellgo LU-A8, aluminum platform pedals, cr-mo axle Wheelset: Alex X303 rims, aluminum, front:black 48h, rear:black 48h Tyres: Front:Kenda K-940, rear:Kenda K-940, all black, 20x 1.95 Hubs: Salt, strong aluminum mid-flange, loose bearing, 14mm cr-mo axle, 48h Pegs: Salt, steel, 1 pair, black Saddle: Wethepeople Pro Seat Seatpost: Salt, straight type Seatclamp: Salt, single bolt Weight: 14,3kg (31.5lbs) " wtp.de


----------



## ErFii (24. August 2005)

also zum dem wtp kann ich dir sagn das du damit glaub ich nich glücklich wirst, da nur ein teil des rahmens aus cromo is un der rest aus hi-ten stahl un das is nich so der bringer... lies dir am besten mal den FAQ durch, da wirste sehn das du auch preislich bei 300 mittel-langfristig nich viel erreichen wirst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedRex (24. August 2005)

ja FAQ hab ich mir ja durchgelesen, nur wollte ich eben halt nochmal von euch selbst wissen ob ihr gute oder schlechte erfahrungen mit den bikes gemacht habt, da ich ja erstmal die basics vom mtb aufs bmx übertragen muss, also mittlerweile hab ich mich auch mal in anderen forn umgesehen, dort schnitt das nova auch schlecht ab, weiß denn noch jemand was über das stolen oder überhaupt über stolen..? oder doch auf ein addict sparen?


----------



## kater (24. August 2005)

Stolen ist eine junge Firma die eigentlich nichts Neues bieten. Was natürlich gut ist, ist der Preis. Da kann WTP in der gleichen Qualitätsebene nicht mithalten - und schon gar nicht zu dem Preis.

Zwischen diesen beiden würde ich dir ganz klar zum Stolen raten.


----------



## der Digge (24. August 2005)

Stolen würd ich au sagen, weil:

1. Oberrohr beim WTP is wat kurz
2. am WTP kannste kein kleines Kettenblatt Fahren 
3. Euro BB und komplett CR-MO Rahmen vom Stolen
das Stolen is das neue Addict oder so  ne aber Preis/Leistung + Moshcore und so


----------



## RISE (24. August 2005)

Beim Stolen steht, dass der HAUPTRAHMEN aus cromo ist. Wären für mich Steuerrohr, Sitzrohr, Ober- und Unterrohr, der Rest dann Hiten.
Hmm, aber insgesamt scheint das Stolen doch etwas besser zu sein.


----------



## RedRex (24. August 2005)

also meint ihr das ich mir eher das stolen holen sollte, als ein wtp addict? ... danke schonmal wieder für die ratschläge


----------



## RISE (24. August 2005)

Da würde ich ein Addict vorziehen, weil der komplette Rahmen aus Cromo ist. Wenn beim Stolen der Hinterbau noch aus Hiten besteht - so kommt es jedenfalls rüber - und da wäre dann ein höheres Risiko, dass sich selbiger bei verpatzten Landungen verbiegt.


----------



## kater (24. August 2005)

Mit dem Addict bewegst du dich aber auf einem anderen Level als die beiden anderen.


----------



## der Digge (24. August 2005)

Addict is halt n hunderter teurer, für nochma 70.- mehr gibts das ->








> Der Rahmen wird aus 100% 4130 Cr-Mo hergestellt. Er besitzt ein Euro BB und Internal Headset. Die Ausfallenden sind lasergeschnitten und in Mini Ausfürung also Pegsize. Dazu kommt der hochwertige Laufradsatz mit Alex Supra B Felgen in 48 Loch hinten gepaart mit einer 14 mm Cassettennabe und einen 11 er Driver hinten. Vorne ist eine 14 mm Nabe mit 36 Loch verbaut. Die Kurbeln, das Kettenblatt, der Sattel, Vorbau, Lenker, Sattelstütze wurde alle zusammen bei 414 Industries hergestellt. Die Sattelstütze ist superfein verstellbar. Das Kettenblatt hat 30 Zähne. Die Kurbeln sind sehr hochwertig und haben ein Aluminium Euro BB verbaut. Das Rad kommt mit 1 Paar Pegs, einer Single Light Seatclamp. Die Hebel und Bremse sind beide aus der Tech 99 Serie von Dia Compe. Die Reifen sind Holy Roller von Maxxis. Der Rahmen hat ein 20,75" Oberrohr und eine 13,75" Kettenstrebe. Gewicht 13,60 Kg. Farbe schwarz



würd ich dem Addict vorziehen, allein weils noch net jeder fährt   
aber macht halt schon n unterschied ob man jetzt 290.- , 399.- oder 470.- bezahlt ...


----------



## UrbanJumper (24. August 2005)

Stolen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedRex (25. August 2005)

ja das hab ich mir auch schon angeschaut.. ist halt wie gesagt schon ein eckschen teurer, aber dann spar ich ja lieber  noch ein wenig, als  das ich den selben mist hab, was ich nun mitm mtb hab, danke danke an euch alle...


----------



## UrbanJumper (25. August 2005)

Fahrräder mit einteiligen Kurbeln kann man gleich vergessen


----------

